

Show HN: What do your customers "really" think? - projuce

We have just launched an MVP for business to business customer satisfaction monitoring.<p>http://www.clientheartbeat.com<p>Our product helps identify at-risk customers and indicate trends with your individual customers that may need attention.  You can then anonymously compare your scores against others in your industry.  Awards in different areas of business can be earned to share with current and potential customers, or circulate among your team.<p>We've demo'd the app to our group of alpha testers and now we'd love to get your feedback.<p>Thanks in advance,
The Team at projuce.com
======
woohoo
Neat app! So this is specifically trying to measure a customer's satisfaction
with your customer service (not their satisfaction with a specific product or
the sales process for example)? If you were trying to measure those other
things, I wonder how this tool would handle it? And how do you make sure the
results are focused on the customer service (rather than the other stuff)? In
my experience with measuring customer satisfaction, folks can be very happy
with the quality of service they receive but absolutely loathe the product or
the process they had to go through to purchase it and then ultimately give you
a low score on "Would you recommend this company?"

~~~
projuce
We are trying to capture a customer's satisfaction within a few key areas an
also overall. This is why customers are only surveyed every 3 months. We find
this gets a much better idea of how happy they are with the service.

There are other tools for capturing feedback immediately after signup or a
support incident, which would help identify signup or sales issues. This is an
area we may look into in the future but for the moment the focus is on
measuring change in their individual opinion over time. This lets us identity
customers that still rate us well, but their opinion has dropped over time.
(Or people who are rising advocates etc)

------
dangrossman
Slick design, I'm going to play around with this. Any chance you'd share what
you're using to draw the gauges/graphs in the screenshots?

Right now I'm trying to do the same thing for my own customers with timed
followup mails after signup, and a feedback form at the bottom of every page
of the app.

~~~
projuce
We are using gauge.js with an extra bit of custom javascript, hopefully we
will get a chance to turn this into a jquery plugin soon.

<http://bernii.github.com/gauge.js/>

------
projuce
Clickable <http://www.clientheartbeat.com>

------
markhall
Solid idea! Real value. Clear ROI for business. Great job! I look forward to
seeing the progress.

------
tnorthcutt
Suggestion: show me the actual 4 questions used! If they're not the same for
each of your customers, at least show some example question sets.

~~~
projuce
Thanks, some examples definitely make sense.

The questions will always be based on 4 key topics \- Promptness \- Accuracy
\- Partnership \- Helpfulness

We are currently providing industry specific wording of the questions and will
be letting users taylor the wording if they wish.

